# Drywall over ceiling tile



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Removing the ceiling tiles before installing the drywall is the best way-----

However, if you choose to overlay the tiles(which is a bad plan) no vapor barrier will be needed.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Personally, I would not do this.
But if you do..... 5/8" drywall (required for ceiling) + 1/2" of ceiling tile = 3" screws.

DM


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

!/2" is ok for 16" centers. If the new USG "ultra-light" 1/2" drywall is available in your area (HD is carrying it around here), it is ok for 24" centers according to the manufacturer. !/2" of tile + 1/2" of drywall + 1-5/8" screws. We use 1-5/8" screws on 2 layers of 5/8" firecode for fire walls. I'd still tear out the tile if it were mine to make sure the framing will support the extra weight. I'm assuming you're going over the old 12"x12" "staple-up" tiles. They're normally attached to 1"x4" strapping that often isn't well fastened to the 2"x framing because the tile is light weight....


----------



## Donelda Marie (Feb 12, 2021)

I am in the same boat. I worry about asbestos. I have no clue how to know if it's in the tiles or not. What's your thoughts?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You are responding to an 11 year old thread. It may be best to always start your own and explain things for your situation. How old is your house? Residential asbestos ceased, in a large part, from being used about 1977.


----------



## Donelda Marie (Feb 12, 2021)

I did create a new post ~ I didn't realize this was so old. My home was built in 1945. Some rooms have drywall ceilings, but 4 rooms still have those 12"x12" tiles.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Being that old, I'd have them checked for asbestos. They would have to be professionally removed or covered over with sheetrock with loooong screws.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

There’s likely asbestos in those tiles. Amazon sells test kits for about $30. Not sure if they work for ceiling tiles but might be worth a look see.


----------

